# Tv Mount In Bedroom



## 77vetter (Feb 25, 2015)

We just purchased our first rv yesterday. Got a used 2013 Outback-Sydney 284FRE. We are really excited to get it out and see how it works. We were wondering about adding a TV in the bedroom. I know it has an outlet and cable on the ceiling, but there is no wall mount. So how do you mount something to the walls, is there wood or something behind there to attach to? Since it has the cable and outlets I am assuming its ok to have one mounted there somehow but need some advice on how to get the project done.

We are in the upper midwest here and will not pickup the unit until late April when hopefully the snow and cold will be gone.

Any advice would be great!


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

77vetter said:


> We just purchased our first rv yesterday. Got a used 2013 Outback-Sydney 284FRE. We are really excited to get it out and see how it works. We were wondering about adding a TV in the bedroom. I know it has an outlet and cable on the ceiling, but there is no wall mount. So how do you mount something to the walls, is there wood or something behind there to attach to? Since it has the cable and outlets I am assuming its ok to have one mounted there somehow but need some advice on how to get the project done.
> 
> We are in the upper midwest here and will not pickup the unit until late April when hopefully the snow and cold will be gone.
> 
> Any advice would be great!


Congratulations on your purchase! 
My wife and I purchased a second hand 298 about a year ago, and have enjoyed it very much. 
We also wanted TV in the bedroom. A factory coax and 12-volt connection is located on the ceiling very close to the wall where the TV mounts. We found a nice inexpensive 31" LED Samsung at Costco that fits perfectly. I discovered that the factory provided blocking in the wall for mounting purposes. I used a stud finder and the old knuckle-tap trick to locate the area. I purchased this TV mount that works great. It is very strong, and puts the TV nice and tight to the wall. Since it is so easy, we slip the TV off the wall and put in under the bed when on the road. And, I found the proper 12-volt connector at Fry's electronics, spliced it to a "male" lighter plug so it neatly works with the source in the ceiling. (no need for AC adapter!)


----------

